# Crew 'wondered why there were so many people...' memories of SS Ohio in Malta



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Memories of the devastation of war are rekindled every year as the country celebrates Santa Marija - the day a ship carrying supplies saved Malta from near surrender during World War II. The only crewman still alive, Allan Shaw, tells Cynthia Busuttil that this was just another journey for the crew.
> 
> The bastions surrounding Grand Harbour were crowded with people. Their cheers reverberated across the water as they enthusiastically waved handkerchiefs and Maltese and British flags.
> 
> ...


http://www.timesofmalta.com/articles/view/20090814/local/crew-wondered-why-there-were-so-many-people


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

The story as I remember, maybe someone will enlarge on it later, Texaco had two fast new buildings the Oklahoma?? and the Ohio. The Oklahoma?? was charted to join a convoy to relieve Malta, she was US. flagged and crewed and I believe, lost with all hands. Later, in August 1942 her sister the Ohio was chartered by the British Ministry of War Transport to join this fateful, heroic and well publicised convoy. Placed under Eagle Oil's management with a British Crew, It was a make or break situation and although the Ohio was attacked and seriously damaged many times, with the help of warships and the transfers of survivors
from already striken ships to keep her afloat, she, with her precious cargo of kerosene eventually made it to Valetta and with the rest of the convoys survivors, a heros welcome. She was later taken out to sea and scuttled. The Ohio's master, Captain Mason was later decorated, I don't know if any other members of the crew were decorated, I'm sure they all deserved it.
Bruce.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
The Ohio's Bell is at the HQS Wellington in pride of place, I have a feeling Captain Masons decorations are also there.
I believe that the Maltese Government would like a loan of the Bell.
There is a feeling once loaned it would be a bit like the Elgin Marbles?!

Yours aye,


Slick


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Ohio's Captain Dudley Mason, like the Island he helped save, was awarded the George Cross. Her Red Ensign was presented to the the Imperial War Museum by Ohio's owners - the Eagle Oil & Shipping Company.


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Ss Ohio*

Hi Shamrock.

If you ever get to Malta,its
worth a visit to the War Museum
where they have a realy interesting
section allocated to the SS OHIO.

Dave Williams*R583900)


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

daishop1 said:


> Hi Shamrock.
> 
> If you ever get to Malta,its
> worth a visit to the War Museum
> ...


I have been to Valletta a few times, including in 1978 with a survivor from SS Ohio, Ted Sayers who was a family friend. Fascinating island and somewhere I do want to return to one day.


----------

